# installation of wood stove next to sliding glass doors



## morrow21 (Dec 28, 2011)

My in-laws would like to put a small woodstove in their new sunroom.  Their plan is to put it in the corner of the room.  both walls would consist of sliding glass doors that are not used.  I can't find any information regarding installing next to glass, only conbustible and non-conbustible materials and the clearances.  Would it not be recommended?  How far away if it was ok?  
Thanks


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 28, 2011)

morrow21 said:
			
		

> My in-laws would like to put a small woodstove in their new sunroom.  Their plan is to put it in the corner of the room.  both walls would consist of sliding glass doors that are not used.  I can't find any information regarding installing next to glass, only conbustible and non-conbustible materials and the clearances.  Would it not be recommended?  How far away if it was ok?
> Thanks


Consider the doors as combustibles and install according to the specs in the stove manual.


----------



## morrow21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, so looks like 36" clearance.  Would any type of reflector cut down that deistance?


----------



## Catspaw (Dec 28, 2011)

Where did you get 36" from? I don't think i've ever seen a clearence requirement that big. I'm pretty sure single wall stove pipe is only 18".

My stove is in front of glass doors. Works great - enjoy the fire and the view at the same time. Plus the hot stove counters the coldness of the glass.

- Rich


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 28, 2011)

I just measured ours and it is 32" from the nearest point of the stove to the door handle.


----------



## James02 (Dec 28, 2011)

Catspaw said:
			
		

> Where did you get 36" from? I don't think i've ever seen a clearence requirement that big. I'm pretty sure single wall stove pipe is only 18".
> 
> My stove is in front of glass doors. Works great - enjoy the fire and the view at the same time. Plus the hot stove counters the coldness of the glass.
> 
> - Rich



Please allow me to be the fist to type.... WOW!...Great view!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice Catspaw!

Ray


----------



## morrow21 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.  Got the 36" from a maine.gov website, guess its off or I read it wrong.  Catspaw, that looks great, and similar to what my in-laws are going for.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 29, 2011)

You should be able to put a stove next to glass my windows are double pain similar to glass doors and they are pretty close to the stove I have never had an issue with any of the stoves being next to the glass.

Good Luck 
Pete

That is gorgeous Catspaw! 
Pete


----------

